# Winter Rain in the Peloponnese



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen weather sites that say there is a lot of rain in the winter months. How bad is it? Are there lots of wet cloudy days with lots of bugs around? Does it fall in short heavy bursts then clear up? 

We have to avoid the sort of weather where chest infections abound. 

Thanks!


----------

